# Is this algae or fungus?



## aquafina (Nov 24, 2010)

white cotton like stuff growing on my gravel and glass and plants. tank is new its spreading pretty fast. just wondering if anyone have these in their tank? how do i get rid of it?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

looks like molding food...


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

If you came by the Menagerie today, mold was the word I was trying to gather! lol. Instead I kept saying fungus, sorry if that was confusing for you.

From what I gathered it was a fairly new tank in the sense that you restarted an older one with freshwater and cleaned up the filter right?

I would probably reduce your feeding, that's probably the main issue here. Bring the water sample in like we discussed and we can further fix the issue. Your tanks going through a break in period and is fairly sensitive to the excess food and fish in the water.


----------



## aquafina (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh i see,thanks alot


----------

